# Server 2008 says RAID 5 is resyncing???



## MR_S4NDM4N

Like the title says, i've got Windows Server 2008 installed on my sig rig, and the 3 500GB HDDs in a RAID 5 are displaying resyncing???? What does this mean?? How do i fix it?


----------



## PinkPenguin

You dont fix it, just let them resync.

Its basically making sure all the data is safe and secure so just let it do its thing.


----------



## MR_S4NDM4N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
You dont fix it, just let them resync.

Its basically making sure all the data is safe and secure so just let it do its thing.

okay, but it they are freshly formatted, and there is absolutely NOTHING saved on them. Not to mention, it doesn't seem to ever finish 'resynching'?? how long should that process take?? Especially since there is nothing to resync??


----------



## rocketman331

It could take a while to resync. I have 2 750GB drives in Raid 5 and it took 8 hours to resync. A lot of it depends on your hardware. Don't worry it's normal.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocketman331* 
It could take a while to resync. I have 2 750GB drives in Raid 5 and it took 8 hours to resync. A lot of it depends on your hardware. Don't worry it's normal.

Where's your third drive? Isn't it slow running in degraded mode?


----------

